# Where to find U-bolts for T-posts for grapevine trellis?



## Chingchongly (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to set up a VSP trellis in my backyard. I would like to use T-posts instead of wood. To install crossarms on the T-posts (crossarms needed for catch wires), I would need these specialized U-bolts:









U-Bolt - #102 Long for #125 T's


For metal T-Post installation ONLY (typically for double post installation) Comes with two nuts, if you use on wood posts, use screws or lag bolts (not provided) If you don't know what type of T-Posts you have, weigh one and divide by the number of feet to get the pounds per foot To find out...




orchardvalleysupply.com





The problem is that this website is quoting me a shipping cost of $51 for 6 u-bolts. The bolts themselves cost a couple of dollars. That is ludicrous. Does anyone know where I can actually find it without the gimmicks?

This is what I'm trying to do:


----------



## salcoco (Mar 24, 2021)

check with Tractor supply company


----------



## Chingchongly (Mar 24, 2021)

salcoco said:


> check with Tractor supply company



They don't sell this. Seems like only one or two companies sell it, that's it. One of them sells it in bulk (jscagsupply). The other has gimmicky/laughable shipping charges (orchardvalleysupply).

The concept is amazing. You would think something like this would be more common, but I guess most vineyards stick to lumber for their posts, for some reason.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 24, 2021)

These guys seem to have them, too: Trellis Hardware - Vineyard Supplies | A&J Vineyard Supply Inc.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 24, 2021)

In the scheme of things a common round u bolt should hold tight, they can be tightened more on one side to snug them lots.
If looking for that shape I would take the standard square bend u bolt from HomeDepot and persuade them in the vice to conform with a tighter angle.
For six pieces it wouldn’t be hard to create a clamp with slotted U channel, heavy fender washers and bolts, (angle grinder is wonderful for cutting bar stock)


----------



## Tberns (Mar 25, 2021)

Chingchongly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking to set up a VSP trellis in my backyard. I would like to use T-posts instead of wood. To install crossarms on the T-posts (crossarms needed for catch wires), I would need these specialized U-bolts:
> 
> ...





Chingchongly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking to set up a VSP trellis in my backyard. I would like to use T-posts instead of wood. To install crossarms on the T-posts (crossarms needed for catch wires), I would need these specialized U-bolts:
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of the #125 bolts that I can't use. Where are you located? Should not cost that much to ship.


----------



## cenk57 (Mar 25, 2021)

While those U-bolts may be ideal, you could always get a piece of 3/8" or 1/4" all thread and bend it yourself. All thread is very easy to bend and "shape".


----------



## Chingchongly (Apr 8, 2021)

Tberns said:


> I have a bunch of the #125 bolts that I can't use. Where are you located? Should not cost that much to ship.



OMG. Yes please! I can cover shipping.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 8, 2021)

welcome to the community Tberns


Tberns said:


> I have a bunch of the #125 bolts that I can't use. Where are you located? Should not cost that much to ship.


----------

